# saltyfish's 225 tank tour



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

saltyfish's new tank tour - YouTube


a video of my tank after the battle of hair aglae, i think i have finally won, a few months ago you could not even see my rocks


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

wow, beautiful!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats awesome!


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

awesome tanks! *pc


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Lovely, how did you win?


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

snail said:


> Lovely, how did you win?


Well,I pretty much changed everything, i added bio pellets, changed to red sea salt, new skimmer, new calcium reactor, pulled out cheato and added calurpa and another light to fuge, added more snails, and a couple of times of rescaping and scrubbing the rocks


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

Very nice! Looks like a beautiful and very healthy environment for your fish.


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

Frank1971 said:


> Very nice! Looks like a beautiful and very healthy environment for your fish.


thank you


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

just ordered some frags

blue milli








strawberry shortcake








blue acropora gomezi 








blue tort








tyree ponape birdsnest








tyree monti setosa








Purple crush acropora








colony of acropora effloorescens








Blue tenuis








pink tip acropora 








blue ridge coral


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

nice, hope you'll post pics again when they get established in your tank!


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

snail said:


> nice, hope you'll post pics again when they get established in your tank!


i will have to make a new video


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

I bought another frag pack, this one from ebay. These are the name of the frags that he gave, Fuzzy Watermelon, Bluberry Delight, Dancing Destroyer, Fruit Punch, Bam Bam, Batman, Purple Freak, RumpShaker and Papa Smurf. Not sure which is which, but here are the picks!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

saltyfish808 said:


> I bought another frag pack, this one from ebay. These are the name of the frags that he gave, Fuzzy Watermelon, Bluberry Delight, Dancing Destroyer, Fruit Punch, Bam Bam, Batman, Purple Freak, RumpShaker and Papa Smurf. Not sure which is which, but here are the picks!


Are those the scientific names, lol? THey look very nice though.


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

pictures of my frags from your reef.com


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

getting my 2nd frag pack today!!!!! *w3*w3*w3


----------



## Arayba (Feb 8, 2012)

saltyfish808 said:


> getting my 2nd frag pack today!!!!! *w3*w3*w3


sweet frags dude looking great keep us updated *pc


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

have some very nice sps there..cant wait to see them put in place in your tank..going to look really cool. i like the bare bottom look..if i do another reef system down the road thats the way im going..

Rick


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

also can i get the turn over rate of your tank.. looks like you have alot of flow..interested in discussing with you your pump size and what your using for powerheads.

Rick


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

I am upgrading my led's to 3w cree's. Each fixture is 240w and has 80 on it. Two will go on my 225 and one on top of my frag tank( 3 total). They will all be controlled by one controller with 24/7 settings completely dimmable and adjustable.
































they are being finished now and will be shipped next week ~yay~ ~yay~


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

whitetiger61 said:


> also can i get the turn over rate of your tank.. looks like you have alot of flow..interested in discussing with you your pump size and what your using for powerheads.
> 
> Rick


i have 4 koralia mag 8 and use a mag 24 return pump. so about 15k gph


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

saltyfish's 225 4/1/12 - YouTube


----------



## saltyfish808 (Apr 23, 2011)

New aqua-mags, i really like these


----------



## Aquapparel (Oct 11, 2012)

Amazing!!! So pretty.


----------

